# goldfish variation



## supercalifragi (Jan 23, 2005)

I just acquired two "rescued" goldfish and am not sure what kind of variation they are. Does anyone know what to call a white goldfish with little gold spots (mostly white, only a few gold spots). Spots are 1/4 to 1/2 inch in diameter on a goldfish that is now about 3.5-4 inches long. Really odd looking!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

What body shape is it.



It could be a Pearl scale.


Is it a fantail Shape


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

We need to know the shape of the fish, tail patterns, etc. to know what direction to go in. Goldfish come in so many colors, it is hard to go on that basis alone.


----------



## Stew (Jan 21, 2005)

Does it have the split tail of fancy goldfish or just a "normal" tail?


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

I of all people am not a goldfish expert but I was reading in a book on types of goldfish and I came across these two pictures of goldfish that are white with gold spots on'em, One of them was a Jikin or the butterfly tail goldfish it is mostly white with a few orange parts on it another is the tancho singletail and this breed is similar to the comet except for coloration welp thats all I know for a white fish with orange spots ! good luck on finding his breed


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The could be Calico Fantails or Shubunkins


----------



## supercalifragi (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I found out that they are Shubunkins, very common, but I definitly didn't know my goldfish but thought these two Shu's were worth the rescue!


----------

